# Bassem Yusuf



## Asz1919 (May 10, 2014)

was there an episode last night?


Please advise as i am abroad and did not watch tv last night.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Hasn't his show been suspended until after this months presidential elections!?


----------



## Asz1919 (May 10, 2014)

Noooooo

he said in the last episode that he will be taking a break of two weeks for him and his crew.

are you certain about your bad new ??


----------

